# College/Hunting



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

I just finished my first semester of college. I opted to go to community college so I could live at home and hunt all the time. It was great. But now I am in the area of what do I do. Next year will be my last year at community college and then what? I was thinking of going to school at UND, possibly for fish and game, but I have no clue. It would be nice as I could then hunt North Dakota and possibly live there and do something with fish and game. I obviously want to continue hunting, as it is the most important thing in life.(my mom's not too happy about this outlook!) I was also going to purchase a few dozen bigfoots. Would it be worth it if I am unsure of my future? What have some of you guys done that has allowed you to get decent jobs, how are you able to hunt alot? Part of me wants to become some type of game and fish person to help the wildlife, but I also think I could help the wildlife a lot if I got a good paying job doing something in business and bought land to preserve it. Any thoughts?


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

If you want to hunt alot, get good grades and have some money....WORK YOUR *** OFF IN THE SUMMER...trust me on this one. College, working and hunting do not mix well, one of them is gonna suffer (from first hand experience, it will be school, :eyeroll: ) When I was in high school, I would work insane amounts on a farm, but then I was free for the most part in the fall to hunt as much as I wanted. Now that I am in my fourth of SIX years of a good old NDSU education, finding time to go hunting, back home or even up here, is tough. This year I never set foot in a ND field this fall due to crazy amounts of homework. Add a part time job in the mix, and you'll find there aren't enough days in the week. College can put a damper on hunting, especially if you plan at hunting back home (which I love doing), but it can be done. A couple more bits of advise, DO NOT take up Architecture (I just finished up my final project, and let me tell you, six hours of sleep in the last three days is much more fun if it involves hunting), and do a little socializing while in college too, that can be pretty fun as well. :beer:


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Man, I take classes at UND and I hunt all the time in the fall. I only have class on Tue and Thur and I hunted probably at least three days a week, worked about 15-20 hours and got all As and Bs in my classes. I have done this the past three years and I will graduate in five. College for me has been like one big hunting trip. Plus, North Dakota gives you the opportuntity to hunt a lot with the spring snow season. :beer: 8)
Oh and don't worry about hunting back home because you won't want to. Unless you can maybe catch the late season goose around Christmas time.


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

PJ said:


> Man, I take classes at UND and I hunt all the time in the fall. I only have class on Tue and Thur and I hunted probably at least three days a week, worked about 15-20 hours and *got all As and Bs in my classes. *


PJ im calling Bullsh#t on that one! :eyeroll:


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

But PJ and T Shot are both right. I also go to UND and have no problem working(which isnt that much, but isnt that what student loans are for?),hunting and going to school. I hunted at least 3 times week for the last 3 seasons and am doing just fine. It may take me 5 or 5 1/2 years but who cares. You can manage both or all three you just have to *prioritize*! Have fun in college your only young once man. :beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

"I was thinking of going to school at UND, possibly for fish and game, but I have no clue."

I don't know what UND has for those kind of programs,but NDSU has a good one.My nephew went through it a couple of years ago.

And,you are in luck...our legislature just passed a new law this year allowing non-res college students to buy a res. licence.Which means it costs less and you can hunt the entire season.


----------



## The Dak (Nov 23, 2003)

UND has one of the better Fish and Wildlife programs in the US and many influential professionals have come from the program. Just take a look at the credentials of many of the ND GFD personnel, not to mention the directer of the US Fish and Wildlife Service and many highly touted waterfowl biologists.

Now, as far as going there just so that you can hunt, maybe not the greatest idea. Sure you can get your degree in 5 or 5.5 years, but if you really want to gain the respect of your peers, you might want to hit the books alittle harder. The wildlife field is an amazingly small community where everybody knows everybody and the best way to success is to start impressing people.

Also, look into how many of your credits will transfer. I know a few people that were very disappointed when their Associate degree credits didn't make the move.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Yeah, you're right about transferring. I forgot about that. My credits will transfer to any school in Minnesota. I had been accepted at the University of Minnesta-Twin Cities into the College of Natural Resources, but I wasn't sure if I wanted to go into this field. This is why I chose the community college. I do want to graduate in 4 years, so I wouldn't get to hunt all the time. I know it may just be community college, but I hardly ever did homework. I don't know my grades yet, but they are possibly all A's or 3 A's and 1 B. I'm pretty smart, I can handle not doing much homework. In high school I took 5 AP classes and ended up starting the college semester with 18 credits, without even walking in the door. And working isn't an issue for me. I'm very tight and work full time during the summer at a construction company, making $12/hr. Thanks for your input, just trying to get some guidance.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

If you want to get into some sort of field in wildlife management. You might as well figure that you are going to have to spend more time in school than four years. A graduate degree is probably the direction your going to have to go if you want to move up the ladder.

Now I'm not doubting that your a sharp kid but your going to see a big jump going from a community college to a Universtity and then on to graduate school.

My last year of undergraduate I worked 30 hours a week and took 18 credits a semester. If you wanted to see someone draggin ***, I was the poster boy.

For me, I had a double major in Accounting and Business and finished in five years, it was a struggle trying to do everything. If your a hunting addict like I am your going to have to make a decision that school always comes first if you are going to live in ND otherwise you wont make it.


----------



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

Experience, experience, experience, experience, secondary education, and excellent communication skills will lead to success no matter what career path you choose.

I am a graduate of UND and I will vouch for the University, they have one of the best wildlife biology programs in the central plains. One of the biggest bits of advice I can offer is to find someway to work in the career field during your summers. If it means moving to Arizona or working for free, find a way to get experience for the future. The field is extremely competitive as anybody who enjoys the outdoors would like to find a way to make money doing something with wildlife. The second biggest piece of advice I can espouse is to take as many communication classes as you possibly can. The most successful people in almost any career are highly articulate and can effectively communicate and get along with others.

A couple of other things to ponder. As many career wildlife people can attest, you will never make a lot of money in this field. It may not be important to you now, but money is one of those things that is highly relevant when you start a family later in life. Also, State and federal jobs are extremely hard to find. Because they are so competitive, most States require testing and the pool can be as large as several thousands of applicants (I wish I were kidding). If you chose a career in wildlife biology, you will more than likely be forced to go wherever there is an opportunity. Unfortunately, a lot of jobs are seasonal and the wages aren't very competitive. Your salary will most likely not compare with your other friends who chose to work in the private sector. Lastly, plan on going to graduate school and securing an advanced degree. If you look at the higher profile State or federal agency personnel, a significant amount have Master's degrees and publish in mainstream journals.

Good luck with your career decision, and as many people on this site can attest, the U. of North Dakota (who just lost the D-II football title game) is an outstanding school.


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

One other thing to remember is that those who work for the G&F are typically busier and get less time off during peak seasons.  From the licensing agent, to the warden, to the biologist, etc.


----------



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

In all honesty, I just have to say that to me what you write does not sound t me like you know enough about your own goals to say to youself what you want to do.

The toughest thing someone like you has to do is set yourself a real goal and work hard towards it. You have to have passion and a dedication to whatever you are going after. I fear you sound like you are fishing for options.

As Bioman said, if you go after FW type jobs, next summer you are not going to be working at a construction company for 12$ per hour. You absolutely muststart working for agencies or some sort of internship in the field. This will be a break even proposition, and that is what your life is going to be until you get a full time position. Do not even think about a wife or family until you do. Mobile mobile mobile is what your name is for the next 8 years.

Now for some guys that is just what they want. For others they want to be stable and in one area. The mobile ones will outcompete the homeboys.

Now, I love my job, and in my position I do get some time off to hunt in the fall. Heck, in order to keep in touch with what I am doing I really have to. But I know wardens who simply have not had time to hunt much for years. Sometimes working in the field that you like to relax in is not a good idea. Onlyyou can make that decision.

I wish you luck. A graduate degree will really help you, wish I had one.

If you would like to talk any more, PM me and I will get you my phone number.

Tom


----------



## BRYAN_REMER (Sep 24, 2003)

mlds:

I will have the same problem this summer with having to give up the well paying construction job to take an intership. The up side though is that I will be getting valuable work experience and I will be making decent money, though not the same as living at home and pouring concrete like the last 4 summers. I am a 4th year Civil Engr. student at UND, I have been able to maintain a 3.70 gpa here along with hunting here and back home and doing my fair share of partying.

If you went to high school at a small school I wouldn't even consider going to the U of M. I graduated with a class of 48 so even UND was a big step up. I like UND because now my classes are with the same 15-20 people unlike the U where it would be with 50. Being on a campus with 50,000 people would drive me nuts too.

This fall was the toughest so far for me because I can start to see the end so the concentration on school is lacking. The increase in hunting this fall and the decrease in seeing the girl didnt sit too well with some, but if she can't handle me hunting now then things will never work out anyways, so she has to get used it, right? :lol: She didn't like that too much, but she got over it. You just have to balance your time and make sure you don't forget about anything (or anyone) :lol:.


----------



## Flick (Aug 21, 2002)

I'm in my first year at NDSU and I love it here, hunting's been great, within an hour of school is great hunting for everything. I never went out during the week but I only missed a couple weekend days all fall, probably would have gone out more but I didn't know anybody who could go during the week. Next year hopefully I'll bring our dog up if we get a house and then I'll go after pheasants by myself all the time. But as far as school I don't think you'll have a problem, you sound smarter than me! God i love going to school here. Pray for decent weather for those roosters, next year will be more amazing than this one! 
Oh and if you're from MN like me the new NR license change this year has been great.


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

maple lake duck slayer said:


> What have some of you guys done that has allowed you to get decent jobs, how are you able to hunt alot?


I've always thought that the best type of job if you want to maximize your hunting time would be something where you are your own boss, and able to set flexible hours. I know one guy who was an exterior/interior painter and he would take fewer jobs during the hunting season and then only work afternoons, etc. I always thought maybe custom woodworking/cabinet maker would be a good one too.

I know a dentist that scheduled his appts to start late during hunting season and he hunted almost every day of the season. I used to hunt with a lawyer who specialized in real estate and he hunted all the time (but I think he probably paid his dues early in his career). He was good friends with plenty of land owners too.

Too bad teachers don't have Oct-Nov-Dec off instead of Jun-Aug.

Believe it or not, once you get out in the real world, you will probably look back on your college years and think "boy did I have a lot of time and freedom in those days."

I'm sure there are guys on this board who have better ideas--what's his best career option to max his days in the field guys?


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Thanks all of you for the reply's. A lot of you are on the mark. I need to find a career and go for it. My Dad has his own construction company, and he does pretty well and gets to take off whenever he wants. I guess I would like something like this, or a higher position in a company. There aren't too many good business opportunities in ND are there? I have a friend that wants to be a plumber. If he does that and I get a business degree, I'd say that would be pretty nice to own a plumbing company around, say, Devils Lake. I know some jobs don't make a lot of money, such as G and F positions. But my Dad has always told me its not how much you make, but what you do with your money. He has made alot of money buying and selling real estate. Again, thanks for the input, I have no clue what I want to do.


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

Honestly, if a guy was looking into the future as far as hunting time and money is concerned, and would be willing to give up a few years of hardcore hunting construction management would be where it is at. All you would have to do is work your *** off for a while, learn what you are doing, then start your own business. You will make more money than most guys with graduate degrees, and have a more flexible schedule than most of them also. Everything in a trade is how you apply yourself, if you are motivated to get things done, you will go far. An education is just opening the door for you. You have to make the steps.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I would go with the construction to, easy school work and you will be out in acouple years making $$$$$$$$$!


----------

